# Trying out 2 Lowryders in PC Case Growbox



## tryer77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Here's my attempt at a grow journal.  (I had started it under my PC Case Grow box guide, but I decided to move it here)

Basically, Im using a PC Case, with ventilation, carbon filter, and combined 4300 Lumen CFL's, one 6400, the other 2700k.

Temperature is a steady 26 deg. C., and I only water with tap water. (I let the tap water stand for 24 hours, then boil it, let it cool down, then I Use it.)

Soil is a generic grow mix, premixed with perlite, Vermiculite and vulcanic rock.

Seeds are standard Lowryders, feminized.

So... here are the first couple of pictures. (The last picture was taken 5 days after I started germinating the seeds)
Seed delivery:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142589&d=1260304686

Germinating:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142590&d=1260304686

Break on through:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143200&d=1260723013

Power Lifting:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143201&d=1260723013

First Pair:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143202&d=1260723013


This is the first seedling. The second one is lagging behind a bit. Gonna give it two more days, then I'll try to carefully dig it up and find out what the matter is.

Cheers!


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

What size pots are you going to use? In a micro grow it is important to keep pot size on the small side...and I wld be ready to train them with some lst to keep them small...good luck Bro and lots of GREEN MOJO to you...


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm using 3 litre pots. Theyre actually a little high, leaving only about 35cm clearance to the cfl's. 

Erm... yeah, I only checked that now... :¬!

I think I better get some pots with a lower profile...


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

tryer77 said:
			
		

> I'm using 3 litre pots. Theyre actually a little high, leaving only about 35cm clearance to the cfl's.
> 
> Erm... yeah, I only checked that now... :¬!
> 
> I think I better get some pots with a lower profile...



Yeah a shallow pot will allow you more head room and also help keep them from growing too tall...when I grew my 2 white dwarfs in a shallow planter they never grew very tall at all and what did grow was totally encrusted with a powdered sugary goodness...they were the most potent of all the White Dwarfs I hve grown...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 13, 2009)

I hate commercial growers

lol

good luck tryer77 and like hamster says shallower pots will work better in a small enclosure try some trays that pots are usually stood in for watering purposes they'll do great.

btw the seedlings look exceptionally healthy so your doing something right.

t4


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks T4.

Yeah, once you go home grown, you won't want to ever buy again 

So, One week ago today, at exactly this time (22:30), I placed two seeds on the wet towel temple.

And here you go... Kamuzu and Kermit.

Tried to include a couple of side shots for perspective.

Have a great feeling about these two guys.... especially since theyre only a week old, and are hairy bastards for their age 

Edited to add: The only thing I'm doing differently is using water from my aquarium. I use 0 chemicals, 0 nutes... completely organic aquarium. So I figured.... why not? Who knows... I might just start a new strain Lowryder Fishstyx  

Also edit: Just noticed... I gave my girls guys names... Oh well... theyre just butch lesbians...


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's a tip...try not to refer to them as "guys"....  Just kidding...looking good...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 15, 2009)

do you like fishsticks ??? hehehe


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 16, 2009)

Heres todays update.

Kamuzu is the big one, Kermits its little sibling.

I had to give kermit a cesarian when he was born (The seed coating got caught round his cotyledon)

Fingers crossed...

The pics are in this order:
Kamuzu side shot
Kermit side shot
Kamuzu top shot
Kermit top shot
Both side shot


----------



## Locked (Dec 16, 2009)

They look like some healthy seedlings...since you are growing in such a small space I wld keep a close eye on temps...it's easy to cook the young ones quickly...and get that light down on them as close as possible without burning them...autos are great but they also present a challenge in the fact that screwing up early on can't be fixed by letting them veg longer...you are on *Their* clock now...great start though...pulling up a comfy chair...


----------



## gangalama (Dec 16, 2009)

very kewl!!! im intrigued by these auto flower strains, cant wait to see the results. Good luck with the grow!!!!!!


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Welcome to take a seat. 

As you can see from the pics in my 3rd post, theyre quite a distance from the lights.

I'll try put something under the pot to raise it closer to the lights.


----------



## tryer77 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi guys.

First of all... hope you're all enjoying the holidays!

Take at least a minute out of today to think about how lucky we all are.

And on with a quick update:

This is now day 17 of the grow.

The pics are ordered by:
- side view
- top view
- side detail
- top detail
- both plants side by side.

One thing I have noticed is that the plants prefer the blueish CFL to the reddish one.

Every day, I rotate the pot so that the plants get a day of each bulb., and when I turn them, the plant to the side of the blueish cfl is tilted towards it.


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking good...they hve stayed on the small side...17 days so you shld be seeing the first signs of woman hood any day now....keep it green


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi guys.

it's now been 25 days since germination, and here are a couple of pics.

The pics proving "femaleness" didnt come out too well, because of insuficient lighting, and the camera defaults to auto flash.

Included a close up of Kamuzu's head, and of the sink hole.

(Sink Hole: Area where I pour the water in. I always use the same area, so as to not damage roots around the plant, and it naturally makes a hole in the soil. I do this so that I can visually check soil humidity, and root health. If they look fuzzier than a mogwai, then theyre fine)

Kamuzu is the one under the "blueish" light, and her leaves are a very dark green. Kermits under the 6400k light, and her leaves are a lighter shade of green. I'll keep them like they are, and make a comparison at the end.

Also noticed a bit of green moss growing on the soil today. Gonna keep an eye on it.

Well, thats it for now. Keep tokin everyone, and enjoy the rest of your holidays!:banana:


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Good job keeping them small...I get the sink hole thing going as well but I fill it in with fresh soil...I don't like my roots being exposed like that....

Keep up the good work...they look a healthy shade of green...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 2, 2010)

*Green Mojo *to you.
I'm at 14 days from sprouting with my AWRs and am enjoying all the auto GJs here. Mind if I tag along for yours?
OHC


----------



## Icex420 (Jan 2, 2010)

Im thinking about buying some lowryders! Love your thread.. cant wait to see the end product with cfl's. Ill be using 600w hps for flower.

GL!


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Guys.

Heres another update.

We're now on day 32.

Over the last week, Kamuzu's really stretched himself, although I've been trying to keep him as close to the lights as possible.

Still only watering with water from my bio aquarium, and keeping them on a 20/4 schedule

Well, here go the pics.

As you can probably see, the bottom leaves are starting to yellow. Is this from lack of light?

One thing: I noticed two patches of a Moss-like patch on my soil.

I'm not really worried about it.... Should I be? (see pics)

I also put in some close ups 

enjoy!


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

The yellowing of the lower fan leaves is normal...as you approach harvest most or all of the fan leaves will go yellow as the plant uses up the fan leaves....


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i heard that 24 hours of light is the best for autoflowers and yeild suffers in the end. is there a reason for the 20/4 lighting?



20/4 is what is recommended by the breeders...they say anything over 20 hours is a waste of electricity...I think there is not a big difference between 18/6 and 20/4....at least i hve not seen a big difference in my auto grows yet...I was growing my latest White Dwarf under 24/0 until I saw it is actually smaller then the ones I grew under 18/6...I now hve the veg tent set for 18/6


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 12, 2010)

Erk...

Kamuzu jumped up about 3 inches... and his top was crunched against the CFL.



Although it doesn't look burnt, it definately doesnt look very pretty.

Jeez... really gotta watch out for these growth spurts.

Would have been a disaster if i had been using any of the higher temp. bulbs.

Lesson learnt today: Growth factor isnt always constant, so keep an extra eye open .


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah autos can hve a good growth spurt here and there...things tend to start picking up steam with them...


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

They jumped up 3 inches over the last couple of days, and currently are less than 2 inches from the lamps.
I have to transfer them out to a bigger grow cabinet. (like tomorrow...)
The new cabinet has about 4 times the floor area, twice the height and width, so I should be able to put in 6 plants (3x2), although I probably wont do more than three at a time.

For the foreseeable future, I'll only be doing lowryders and crosses.
In my new cabinet, I have space to put 2 ENV-125's.


So I have a small question:

Should I put in 2 x 6400k's, 2 x 2700K's, or one of each?

(The 6400k's belt out 8.000 lumens, and the 2700k's do 10.000 lumens)

I'm just asking, because I know the 6400k's are used for vegging, and the 2700k's for flowering... but in the lowryder strains, I'm not sure what would be more appropriate.

For those who dont know the specs of the ENV-125's, you can check them out here:

hzzp://www.golamps.com/site/pt/lampadas/Plantagrow/plantagrowindex.htm

cheers all,

Keep on toking!


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

I wld put 2 2700k's in there for the extra lumens and the fact that they are flowering right now...


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks HL

Quick on the draw as always... 

So the 2700k's should be good for doing the whole cycle, like when I replant after harvesting?


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

tryer77 said:
			
		

> Thanks HL
> 
> Quick on the draw as always...
> 
> So the 2700k's should be good for doing the whole cycle, like when I replant after harvesting?



To be honest with you I don't even use MH bulbs for my autos any more... I go with the HPS which puts out the flowering spectrum of light...So I wld think you cld get away with the 2700k bulbs for the whole grow...sometimes you hve to try things and see how they work out...


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Great!

I am going to order 2 x 125W bulbs, to hang from the top of my growbox.

I'll put the other CFL's down the sides, just for the extra umf.

Will Update with pics as soon as I'm done with the modifications.


----------

